# EN World's Leap Year Giveaway: Free Stuff!



## Morrus (Feb 29, 2012)

*Today is February 29th*, a day which only comes around once every four years. So, today, EN World is going to give away some stuff. Some of it's for _Pathfinder,_ some for D&D 4E, some for older editions of D&D, and some is system-neutral. Some are old, some are newer. Some were massive bestsellers at the time.

Below you'll find links to the PDFs of a variety of products. Just right-click and download. Some of the PDFs were free anyway (so this is more a reminder) and some weren't (but are for the moment). Feel free to help yourself! I've divided them up by system to make it a little easier.


*For the PATHFINDER RPG*

Island at the Axis of the World (first adventure in the ZEITGEIST adventure path)
Player's Guide
Campaign Guide (warning, contains full plot of entire series)

*For D&D 4th Edition*

EN World Annual 2010 (loads of articles, mythological NPCs, and new rules)
Island at the Axis of the World (first adventure in the ZEITGEIST adventure path)
Player's Guide
Campaign Guide

War of the Burning Sky intro pack - includes _The Scouring of Gate Pass (adventure), War of the Burning Sky Player's Guide, War of the Burning Sky Campaign Guide_
Archery Competitions (a 4E-updated version of the archery section from _Tournaments, Fairs & Taverns_)
*For Older Editions*

Advanced Rules for Beginners (drinking, unarmed combat, and combat stunts)
Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns (our bestselling product of all time, and seriously critically acclaimed)
War of the Burning Sky intro pack - includes _The Scouring of Gate Pass (adventure), War of the Burning Sky Player's Guide, War of the Burning Sky Campaign Guide_
Everyone Else (hundreds of NPC statblocks for innkeepers, scribes, guards, farmers, and - well, everyone else)
Elements of Magic (Revised) (another bestseller - our freeform magic system for 3.5)
*System Neutral*

FANTASY MONEY (big file - 51MB; game props)


----------



## GreyLord (Feb 29, 2012)

This deserves a thumbs up, unfortunately I have to spread it around more...but here's a post saying that this is a pretty awesome thing to do.


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 29, 2012)

What Skill does one use to leap a year...?


----------



## BriarMonkey (Feb 29, 2012)

Woots!

(Can't XP ya at the moment...)


----------



## Swedish Chef (Feb 29, 2012)

Many thanks for this! I can't wait to get home to download these!


----------



## jefgorbach (Mar 1, 2012)

knowledge(arcane):subset(Chronology)


----------



## jefgorbach (Mar 1, 2012)

great and thankyou!
anyone else having problems with the War of Burning Sky links??


----------



## Morrus (Mar 1, 2012)

jefgorbach said:


> great and thankyou!
> anyone else having problems with the War of Burning Sky links??




Just click through to the page.  The software is redirecting the link to the page instead.  Couple of clicks, you'll have it.


----------



## Lord Rasputin (Mar 1, 2012)

Gratissimas tibi et omnibus ago, Morre!


----------



## Kzach (Mar 1, 2012)

I dun won any of dis junk!!!11!

wot else will u give me 4 free??!!?!1?


----------



## Ainamacar (Mar 1, 2012)

El Mahdi said:


> What Skill does one use to leap a year...?




Surprisingly, the answer is jump.  I assume there are some insane synergy bonuses at work.


----------



## Loonook (Mar 1, 2012)

Can I tell you how happy I was to see this stuff posted?  EOM Revised is one of my favorites and I lost my hard copy printout...  Kinkos here I come I guess? 

Slainte,

-Loonook.


----------



## falcarrion (Mar 1, 2012)

thank you so very much.


----------



## zepherusbane (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice!  Thanks.


----------

